# Warcraft 3 hosting custom games



## big_man1043

whenever i try to host custom games on Warcraft 3, nobody can join my games.


----------



## Darknezz

It's either your firewall or port forwarding problems. I'll go with the latter first, because it's easier:

Go to portforwarding.com and find your router's model and make, select WCIII for the game, and then follow the steps listed there.

If that doesn't work, disable your windows firewall by going to Control Panel > Network Connections > right click your internet connection, properties > Advanced > Windows Firewall > Settings > Select off.


----------



## Synder4786

Darknezz has your solution.

You can tell if it's your router or your firewall by bypassing the router and trying to host.

If it works, you know it's a port forwarding issue.

The site he left told me exactly what needed to be done to fix the problem, and it works every time now. :grin:


----------



## Darknezz

Synder4786 said:


> Darknezz has your solution.
> 
> You can tell if it's your router or your firewall by bypassing the router and trying to host.
> 
> If it works, you know it's a port forwarding issue.
> 
> The site he left told me exactly what needed to be done to fix the problem, and it works every time now. :grin:


That's just cause Darknezz is awesome


----------



## Gordon_Freeman

Yo all...

Yes port forwarding and firewalls play a big role.
You dont really want to disable your firewall and i recommend not.!!

This is what to do!

1. Connect to the internet (duh)
2. Open your Firewall and router(If you have 1)
3. Allow the following ports : 6112 TCP out and allow established sessions in
6112 TCP in (hosting custom games DotA!!!!!)
6113-6119 TCP out and in

if dont work also open ports 116 TCP and 118 TCP

hope it workz and enjoy!


----------

